How to address a team member that's not pulling their weight? - blackflame7000
======
blackflame7000
How would you approach a situation where a member with seniority has become
complacent and is no longer contributing at the level required by the team?

~~~
treyfitty
That’s actually a great way to phrase it. It never occurred to me that this is
how it should be done.

